

Ask HN: Whats the first page you log into every morning? - jdr5

ASK HN: Whats the first page you log into every morning?
======
jsz0
Quick glance at BBC News, CNN and NYT headlines just to get a quick recap. If
I see something interesting I usually plan to read it later. Then a quick
glance at e-mail/IM to get ready for the day. Finally a quick glance at
what.cd to see if there's something new to listen to on the way to work. I
usually don't get any quality web browsing done till the afternoon hours when
work is mostly taken care of.

------
chaosprophet
Mail, Reader and HN, in that order, but before them all I spend the better
part of an hour with a newspaper (yeah the one thats printed on newsprint
which you gotta pay a subscription for).

------
anthonymc
gmail.

------
jlangenauer
Hacker News.

(Really, it is. After that, Google Reader, then the Sydney Morning Herald....)

------
mahmud
server logs / health / analytics.

right after i kiss honey good morning and before i put on my slippers for a
first cigarette.

------
csbartus
Google Reader than HN

------
alanthonyc
hn or google reader, depending on the mood

------
yannis
localhost/myCurrentProject!

------
sherl0ck
gmail, hn

------
sree_nair
Google News , Gmail

